# All pork pepperoni



## chewmeister (Aug 19, 2015)

Wondering if anyone has made any dried pepperoni using only pork instead of the traditional pork and beef mix. If so, how did it turn out?


----------



## diesel (Aug 20, 2015)

I have done it a few times with good results.  Most of the time I add venison to the mix instead of beef.  But again, you should end up with a good product. 

Aaron.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 20, 2015)

This sound interesting Chew. let us know how it comes out please. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## chewmeister (Aug 21, 2015)

driedstick said:


> This sound interesting Chew. let us know how it comes out please.
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


Thanks, I will.


----------



## goliath (Aug 21, 2015)

i have done it a few times, seems great to me and all the vultures that sponge it off me ...  LOL
i have made a lot of moose/pork mix and this is every bit as enjoyable to eat..

good luck

Goliath


----------



## diesel (Aug 21, 2015)

Just curious,  are you using Ruhlman's recipe or something else?  I am always looking for a good pepperoni recipe.  Thanks.


----------



## chewmeister (Aug 21, 2015)

Diesel said:


> Just curious, are you using Ruhlman's recipe or something else? I am always looking for a good pepperoni recipe. Thanks.


I've been using the recipe from the Umai site. Just curious if anyone has made it w/o the beef.


----------

